
The Origin of Windows, by the product manager who shipped Windows 1.0 (2010) - sengork
http://www.technologizer.com/2010/03/08/the-secret-origin-of-windows/
======
melling
30 years ago and Borland had a compiled language that was almost as fast as
working with an interpreted language. Compile and link in seconds on 8Mhz
machines:

"At $50 for the Borland product vs. the Microsoft $400 compiler, it was a bit
like comparing a VW to a Porsche. But while Turbo Pascal was lighter weight
for serious development, it was almost as quick for programming and debugging
as Microsoft’s BASIC interpreters."

Found this article where the guy claims that the technology was folded into
Delphi and it was probably about 1 million lines per minute on much faster
hardware:

[http://prog21.dadgum.com/47.html](http://prog21.dadgum.com/47.html)

------
johansch
"So, in January of 1985 I transitioned over the Windows team"

"By November, we had finished testing and come up with a solid release."

Windows was _announced_ in November of 1983.

I guess what I am saying is that for Windows 1.0, this guy was most likely not
that instrumental.

~~~
BEEdwards
Couldn't even make it to the end of the first page of the story could you?

He is very clear in his role and influence on the initial versions of windows,
since you don't like reading I'll sum it up for you,

"There wasn’t much time to make changes."

~~~
johansch
Why the hostility?

------
brudgers
Date: 2010

~~~
BEEdwards
As it's talking about a time from 1985 to ~1995 does that matter?

~~~
brudgers
In terms of my compulsions? Apparently so.

